# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 10/2010



## PCGH_Andreas (27. August 2010)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 10/2010 startet heute. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt *ab 1. September am Kiosk*. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware *2 bis 3 Tage früher*.  Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 10/2010 in diesen Thread  und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC  Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu  antworten.

Die Heft- und DVD-Umfrage:
• Print-Leser: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 10/2010 haben euch gefallen?
• Print-Leser: Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 10/2010 haben Ihnen gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl)?

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Ichbins (27. August 2010)

Ihr habt einen Fehler in der Beschreibung "*PC Games Hardware 09/2010: Die Inhalte der DVD"*


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2010)

Ich denke die Ausgabe werde ich mir holen- aber nur wegen Warrior Within 
Das gibts übrigens auch als iPhone App und ist genial umgesetz


----------



## RedBrain (27. August 2010)

Gut, das werde ich am 1 September diesen Heft wegschnappen. 

Bei Gamestar gibt es einen Test über das Spiel Prince of Persia - The Warrior Within. -> zum Test  (Wertung von Redaktion: 81%)


----------



## xeonsys (28. August 2010)

kann mir schon jemand sagen was es in der ausgabe 11/2010 geben wird?

mfg xeonsys


----------



## nulchking (28. August 2010)

xeonsys schrieb:


> kann mir schon jemand sagen was es in der ausgabe 11/2010 geben wird?
> 
> mfg xeonsys



Jop kein ding:

Großes History Special - 10 Jahre PCGH
50 Netzteile im Test
Günstige 3D Karten
Prozessoren 10/11 neue Technicken
Praxis: So schützen sich Spieler unter Win7 optimal vor Schädlingen
Marktübersicht: DDR Kits


----------



## xeonsys (28. August 2010)

thx


----------



## Mosed (28. August 2010)

hmm, die Idee mit Price of Persia mag nett gemeint sein. Nur ist es am PC mit Tastatur und Maus unspielbar. Selten so eine grottige Steuerung gesehen. 

Ist garantiert eine Konsolenportierung, oder?


----------



## grinser8 (28. August 2010)

Hallo,

in meiner DVD plus Ausgabe 10/2010 ist der 2. Teil der Grafikkartenquartets nicht enhalten .....


----------



## Taitan (28. August 2010)

Nachm ersten Durchblättern scheints eine interessante Ausgabe zu sein.


----------



## ile (28. August 2010)

@ PCGH-Redanktion: Warum hat die Gigabyte GTX460 mit 1GB im Vergleich zur Ausgabe 09/2010 so gravierend unterschiedliche Testergebnisse?

- 12 *(!)*  Grad kühler unter Last

- 40 *(!)* Watt weniger Verbrauch in Spielen

Und das nur, weil in der letzten Ausgabe ein Vorserienmodell getestet wurde? Das ist ja wohl nicht wahr, oder?

Und generell zu den Testmethoden: Die GraKas (und andere Modelle) werden doch hoffentlich immer bei der gleichen Raumtemperatur getestet, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. August 2010)

Die Testbedingungen sind konstant. Und yep, die Vorserienkarte verhielt sich eben anders. Die nun getestete Karte ist vollständig "retail" und mit dem aktuellen F2-BIOS bestückt – das ist die Karte, die jeder kaufen kann.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Shi (28. August 2010)

Ich bin grad im Urlaub, freue mich riesig auf das Heft  Aber leider hab ich PoP:WW schon 2x  (CBS und die neue PCA)


----------



## ile (28. August 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Testbedingungen sind konstant. Und yep, die Vorserienkarte verhielt sich eben anders. Die nun getestete Karte ist vollständig "retail" und mit dem aktuellen F2-BIOS bestückt – das ist die Karte, die jeder kaufen kann.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Wow!  Gut, dann wird die gekauft. 

Und deinen Artikel zu den extremen AA-Modi fand ich echt interessant, aber ich hätte noch eine Frage: Wie ist das mit dem Autostart beim Nvidia Inspector? Ist da einer integriert oder muss ich es selbst machen oder braucht man den nicht?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. August 2010)

ist der zweite Teil des Quartet nicht in der DVD ausgabe drin,wehe euch
Ich brauch nicht zum drittenmal POP warrior within,hab das original und die pca ausgabe vom letzte monat.
Zu der steuerung das Spiel unterstützt PC gamepads,fast alle.Ich gebe dir recht Die PC steuerung von POP ist gauenhaft.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (30. August 2010)

Der zweite Teil des Quartetts ist IN der DVD-Ausgabe und NICHT IN der Magazin-Ausgabe.


----------



## fox40phil (30. August 2010)

kann man das Quartett auch so kaufen? ^^ hab die 09er nicht


----------



## fuddles (30. August 2010)

Arggggg meine Freundin hat die erste Hälfte verlegt und keiner findet sie jetzt mehr...

Naja halt nochmal nur mit 16 zocken^^

PS: Kings Bounty war als Vollversion xmal geiler ( häng da seit 2 Wochen dran rum yeah ) als der olle Prince.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. August 2010)

fox40phil schrieb:


> kann man das Quartett auch so kaufen? ^^ hab die 09er nicht





fuddles schrieb:


> Arggggg meine Freundin hat die erste Hälfte verlegt und keiner findet sie jetzt mehr...



Ihr könnt das Heft nachbestellen: https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/heftbestellung/monatsausgaben.html

Immer dran denken: In der Magazin-Ausgabe liegt das Quartett nicht bei, nur bei DVD und Premium.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Torsley (30. August 2010)

der gehäuse artikel hat mich sehr interessiert weil ich auf der suche bin. aber leider muss ich sagen das ich nach dem artikel genauso wie vorher dastehe. total unentschlossen. xD


----------



## grinser8 (30. August 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ihr könnt das Heft nachbestellen: https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/heftbestellung/monatsausgaben.html
> 
> Immer dran denken: In der Magazin-Ausgabe liegt das Quartett nicht bei, nur bei DVD und Premium.
> 
> ...


 

Nur noch mal so nebenbei,

Ich habe die PCGH aboniert, und auch den ersten Teil des Quartetts bekommen. In meiner aktuellen DVD plus Ausgabe ist der zweite Teil des Quartetts nicht enthalten, warum auch immer....   

mfg
Grinser8


----------



## Bääängel (30. August 2010)

@Torsley

Bei der Gehäusewahl kommt es auch z einem serh großen teil auf deinen persönlichen geschmack an, also was findest du schön und was nicht.

Der Test kann dir nciht sagen, was du dir jetzt kaufen sollst, er kann dir nur bei deiner Entscheidung helfen. Du musst für dich selber wissen, wo du Abstriche machen kannst, was auf jeden Fall sein muss und wie hoch dein Budget ist. Wenn du das schon mal für dich entschieden hast, dann sind nur noch ein paar Gehäuse zur Auswahl und dann kannst du noch stärker ins Detail gehen. Oder einfach das Aussehen entscheiden lassen. 

Auf diese Art kommt man eigentlich immer zu dem gewünschten Ergebnis.


----------



## Greyfox (30. August 2010)

ich habe auch nen Abo, aber schon wieder kein Heft angekommen....
Mal schauen obs bis Mittwoch klappt sonst muss ich wieder die Hotline bemühen.


----------



## Torsley (30. August 2010)

so habe ich den test auch nie betrachtet. ich dachte nur vielleicht wären da noch 2-3 gehäuse dabei die ich in der form noch gar nicht entdeckt habe. das problem ist das ja auch viele günstige gehäuse mit klasse innenraum gibt aber dann das äußere einfach überhaupt nicht meinen geschmack entspricht. genauso umgekerrt. 

BitFenix Colossus zB einwandfreies innere für noch halbwegs erschwingliche 160€. aber ich möchte kein gehäuse mehr das ne tür vorne hat. die lichterspielereien könnte man ja wohl noch ausschalten. immo ist die engere auswahl also lian-li und corsair. oder mit anderen worten 250-400€. xD


----------



## Christoph1717 (31. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es Unterschiede bei der Zustellung gibt. 
Aber meine DVD-Version war schon am Samstagmittag angekommen. 

Bei mir (Rheinland-Pfalz, nähe Mainz) gibt es keine Probleme, die DVDs haben immer funktioniert und das "Zubehör" wie Poster oder das Kartenspiel waren auch immer dabei.


----------



## Torsley (31. August 2010)

meins war auch samstag im kasten. konnte es dann direkt für die anstehende nachtschicht zum sonntag hin mit auf arbeit nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. August 2010)

Wie gefällt dir deine HD 5870 MK-13, wenn man fragen darf? Du hast sie ja vermutlich wegen eines/unseres Tests gekauft.  Ab und an gab's ein paar negative Stimmen zu dem Shop, daher interessiert mich das.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Torsley (31. August 2010)

um ehrlich zu sein habe ich auf die karte laaange warten müssen. die komplette geschichte?

am 16.04 bestellt dann 04.05 angekomment deffekt. kühler scheint nicht richtig drauf gewesen zu sein temps gingen bis 115°c rauf. 07.05 zurück geschickt. 10.05 wurde sie von edelgrafikkarten entgegen genommen. nach einer weile des nichts tuhens habe ich dann ne email geschrieben wann ich nun eine neue bekomme. diese email wurde am 14.05 beantwortet. sie sollte nächsten wochenanfang verschickt werden. danach wieder ewigkeiten nichts. ich also noch ne email hin. in der antwort schrieben sie mir dann, das ich meine grafikkarte doch schon am 04.05 bekommen habe (das war am 28.05). ich also wieder ne email hin mit einem auszug aus der vorletzen das meine grafikkarte bald verschickt werden soll. 

dann haben sie mich 1-2 tage später angerufen das die karte verschickt worden ist und das es ihnen sehr leid tut. tja wann ich sie dann endlich bekommen habe weiß ich gar nicht. aber es hat nochmal 2-4 tage gedauert. war jetzt auch nicht so das ich ander weitig entschädigt wurde. 

in nachhinein muss ich sagen, das ich mich geärgert habe nicht mit nem kumpel zusammen die sapphire vaptor-x bestellt zu haben. der hat die nach zwei tagen von alternate geliefert bekommen und seine bestellung war vor meiner. die hatten zum zeitpunkt des bestellens 5 vor ort. er hatte extra bei alternate angerufen.

zur grafikkarte selber. wenn alles in ordnung ist super. schnell und leise was ich von ihr erhoft hatte.


----------



## ile (1. September 2010)

ile schrieb:


> @ PCGH_Raff:
> 
> Und deinen Artikel zu den extremen AA-Modi fand ich echt interessant, aber ich hätte noch eine Frage: Wie ist das mit dem Autostart beim Nvidia Inspector? Ist da einer integriert oder muss ich es selbst machen oder braucht man den nicht?



@ PCGH_Raff: Bekomm ich da noch eine Antwort? 

@ PCGH_Stephan: Tolles CPU-Kühler-Video!  Ich muss sagen aufgrund dieser Videos (letzte Ausgabe das GTX460-Video, Testmethodenvideos) ist die DVD in den vergangenen Monaten wieder richtig attraktiv geworden, Kompliment!


----------



## zuogolpon (1. September 2010)

Der AA Artikel ist wiedereinmal interessant, genauso wie der "Befehlssätze im Detail hier vor mir.
Ich finde solche Allgemeinen Themen besser plus die ausführlichen Tests, denn Aktuelles ist beim Erscheinen der Zeitung schon 3 Tage alt.


----------



## winpoet88 (1. September 2010)

Ich habe das Heft zwar erst kurz überflogen, es hat aber einige spannende Rubriken dabei...!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. September 2010)

Was ich beim Thema "Leistungsindex 2.0 - Getrennte Leistungsbewertung von Single- und Multi-GPU-Grafikkarten" in der aktuellen Ausgabe vermisse ist, dass die positive Entwicklung durch den Lucid Hydra-Chip nicht erwähnt wird.

Ich wünsche mir, dass in Zukunft die Spieleleistung in SLI und Crossfire Konfigurationen auf entsprechenden Mainboards getestet wird oder zumindestens über das Thema und den aktuellen Stand der Dinge im Heft durch Tests der vorhandenen Mainboards in gewissen Abständen berichtet wird.
Ihr empfehlt einem in der aktuellen Ausgabe wieder einmal, SGSSAA anzuwenden. Bei diesen Einstellungen wäre ein Testbericht verdammt interessant. 8xSGSSAA butterweich auf dem Schirm wäre doch mal was!

Daneben hat sich auch beim Preis etwas getan: Das MSI 870A FUZION Power Edition (AMD 770/*SB850*/Lucid LT22102) ist ab 140€, das MSI 870A FUZION (AMD 770/SB710/Lucid LT22102) schon ab 124€ erhätlich.




*
*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. September 2010)

Hydra ist aktuell unter Beobachtung 

Im Übrigen ging es im Index 2.0 vor allem um MGPU-*Karten*.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. September 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Wow!  Gut, dann wird die gekauft.
> 
> Und deinen Artikel zu den extremen AA-Modi fand ich echt interessant, aber ich hätte noch eine Frage: Wie ist das mit dem Autostart beim Nvidia Inspector? Ist da einer integriert oder muss ich es selbst machen oder braucht man den nicht?



Autostart? Mir ist da jetzt keine Option im Programm bekannt, aber du kannst das Teil ja in den Autostat-Ordner von Windows packen, dann lädt es die Kiste bei jedem Start. Ansonsten: Quick-Launch-Symbol in die Taskleiste und vor jedem Spiel das AA anpassen hat sich bei uns bewährt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. September 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Hydra ist aktuell unter Beobachtung


Heißt das, dass in den kommenden Ausgaben was darüber zu lesen ist? Du kannst dich ja in der nächsten Redaktionssitzung dafür einsetzen. 


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ging es im Index 2.0 vor allem um MGPU-*Karten*.


Richtig. Nachdem ich den Bericht im Heft gelesen habe, hab ich nur sofort an den  Hydra Chip gedacht und wollte dann etwas über die verfügbaren Mainboards  loswerden. Bei SLI und Crossfire mit Single-GPU Karten treten doch die gleiche Probleme genauso stark auf, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. September 2010)

Die Probleme sind die gleichen, ja. Je nach Lanes oder Karten-Kombi jedoch noch mehr Ärgernisse.


----------



## svppb (2. September 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

auf Seite 48 steht groß: "Sandy Bridge: 13 CPUs im Januar 2010"

Allerdings haben wir jetzt September


----------



## Bääängel (2. September 2010)

@svppb
Ich hoffe du weißt trotzdem, was gemeint ist. 

@Topic
DDie Themenvorschau der letzten Ausgabe sah m.M.n. nicht vielversprechend aus, da war ich schon etwas skeptisch.
Doch jetzt hatte ich mal Zeit die Ausgabe durch zugehen und bin sehr überrascht udn zwar im positiven Sinne. 
Die Ausgabe ist dch sehr interessant geworden. :daume:

Weiter so und


----------



## Daniel_M (2. September 2010)

grinser8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in meiner DVD plus Ausgabe 10/2010 ist der 2. Teil der Grafikkartenquartets nicht enhalten .....





grinser8 schrieb:


> Nur noch mal so nebenbei,
> 
> Ich habe die PCGH aboniert, und auch den ersten Teil des Quartetts  bekommen. In meiner aktuellen DVD plus Ausgabe ist der zweite Teil des  Quartetts nicht enthalten, warum auch immer....
> 
> ...




Das ist ja eigenartig - bei allen Heften, die wir bisher bekommen haben, ist das Quartett enthalten.

Bitte gib mir deine Adresse per Privatnachricht, dann schicke ich dir den zweiten Teil des Quartetts zu.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. September 2010)

ile schrieb:


> @ PCGH_Stephan: Tolles CPU-Kühler-Video!  Ich muss sagen aufgrund dieser Videos (letzte Ausgabe das GTX460-Video, Testmethodenvideos) ist die DVD in den vergangenen Monaten wieder richtig attraktiv geworden, Kompliment!


Dankeschön! Aufgrund eines Software-Bugs hätte es dieses Video fast nicht auf die DVD geschafft.


----------



## svppb (2. September 2010)

Also ich wüsste nicht was ich mit dem Quartett sollte. Meins ist in der diesen und letzten Ausgabe noch drin. Wer will kann es sich abholen kommen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (3. September 2010)

Tja, ein Feedback kann ich leider nicht geben, so komme ich nur durch einen Doppelkauf an die aktuelle Ausgabe.

Daher mal eine Anfrage: Kann man den Grafikkartentest, bzw. die Rangliste der Grafikchips nicht ebenso auf Notebook-Grafikkarten ausweiten? Klar, es gibt hier viel mehr Variationen/Chip, aber bisher kenne ich nur zwei Seiten diesbzgl. und die sind auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Könnte man doch prima mit den erschienenen Fermi-Ablegern einführen. GGf. HD3200, 3470, 3650, 4650 etc. und halt ebenso ab GF8200, 8400M-GS, 8600M-GT usw. Man muss ja nicht beleuchten, was passiert, wenn nur 16 der 32 Shader aktiv sind o.ä., aber vllt was passiert, wenn eine Mobilitx 5850 NICHT mit GDDR5 betrieben wird?
Eine kurze Tabelle mit mehreren Karten pro Generation eben inkl. der Auflistung der direkten Nachfolger (3650->4650->5650) etc.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. September 2010)

Eine Tabelle oder eine Rangliste? Letzteres ist praktisch kaum möglich, da es keine richtigen Referenztaktraten gibt.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (3. September 2010)

Ja, letzteres hätte ich mir gewünscht, auch wenn es recht schwierig ist, da die Hersteller ja meist machen können, was sie wollen. Vllt so, wie die Karte am häufigsten auftritt oder halt, wie die IHVs die vorstellen, auch wenn es in der Realität nach unten abweichen kann..


----------



## tigra456 (3. September 2010)

Also ich warte auf die GTX 485 oder wenns noch lange dauert auf n Kühler wie der Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme GTX für die 480er.
(Der wie ich das zwischen den Zeilen raus lese eine genaue Anpassung benötigt, was die Lüftersteuerung und co angeht)

Jetzt gibts bei den 460er neue Kühler on Mass dazu mehr Speicher und alles drum und dran....

Bei den andren Modellen scheint alles zum Stillstand gekommen zu sein....

Verdienen die an den 460ern so viel mehr, dass die 480er/470er links liegen lassen können ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. September 2010)

Ein Test des AC Xtreme Plus geht in Kürze online. Gutes Teil.


----------



## tigra456 (4. September 2010)

Klingt ja schon mal net schlecht.... (Hat man ja fast erwartet)

Jetzt ist nur die Frage was sich im GTX 480-Segment weiter tut...


----------



## ReaCT (4. September 2010)

Wieder eine gute Ausgabe, mit einigen Überraschungen: Der HAF-X sieht kein Land gegen die anderen Gehäuse finde ich. Diesmal ist glücklicherweise kein verschmieren beim Drucken entstanden. Bei der nächsten Ausgabe überlege ich es mir aber, da sie eher nach Recycling aussieht.


----------



## ile (4. September 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Daher mal eine Anfrage: Kann man den Grafikkartentest, bzw. die Rangliste der Grafikchips nicht ebenso auf Notebook-Grafikkarten ausweiten? Klar, es gibt hier viel mehr Variationen/Chip



Finde ich völlig unangebracht. Bloß nicht!!! 

1. Viel zu viele Karten

2. Müsste separat in "Mobile" kommen, weil sonst viele wichtige Desktopkarten nicht mehr abgebildet sind

3. Nicht vergleichbar, zudem klar langsamer

4. Regelmäßige PCGH-Leser bekommen sowas eh beizeiten ab und an unter der Rubrik "Mobile". Wenn du kein Abonnent bist, kannst du dir das Heft nachbestellen. Aber so was permanent zu drucken, um die zu belohnen, die das Heft nicht regelmäßig kaufen, ist ja wohl totaler Blödsinn

5. Ist das Thema Mobilchips deutlich uninteressanter als normale GraKas, der überwiegende Großteil zockt schließlich mit ner gscheiten GraKa (zumindest hauptsächlich)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. September 2010)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Wieder eine gute Ausgabe, mit einigen Überraschungen: Der HAF-X sieht kein Land gegen die anderen Gehäuse finde ich. Diesmal ist glücklicherweise kein verschmieren beim Drucken entstanden. Bei der nächsten Ausgabe überlege ich es mir aber, da sie eher nach Recycling aussieht.



Recycling? Bei unserem Hauptheft werden keine Inhalte "recycled" – lediglich für Sonderhefte werden teilweise Inhalte übernommen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

Mir hat die neueste Ausgabe sehr gut gefallen, vor allem den Laptop-Test finde ich sehr gut, da ich mir schon seit geraumer Zeit überlege, welches Gerät ich nehmen soll und ihr mir die Entscheidung bedeutend vereinfacht habt. Den Gehäusetest war zudem auch sowohl sehr umfassend als auch gut geschrieben. Auf dieser Seite ein großes Lob von mir. Kleines habe ich aber zu bemängeln: Kommt mir das nur so vor oder wird das Papier immer dünner?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. September 2010)

ile schrieb:


> 1. Viel zu viele Karten
> 
> 2. Müsste separat in "Mobile" kommen, weil sonst viele wichtige Desktopkarten nicht mehr abgebildet sind
> 
> ...



1. Auch bei Desktopkarten gibt es viel zu viele, um alle abzubilden. Daher nur die wichtigsten.

2. Desktop und Mobile natürlich getrennt, mit dem Hinweis, dass eine Mobility 5870 einer Desktop 5770 entspricht. Der Rest ist dann leichter zu vergleichen.

3. Die Mobility  48x0 waren halbwegs vergleichbar.

4. Daher gibts es ja auch nicht in jeder Ausgabe den Leistungsindex ... Ach Moment, den gibts ja. Mehr Informationsinhalt, mehr Kaufanreiz v.a. für Leute, die sich die Zeitung nur bei Bedarf kaufen würden.

5. Deine Meinung, ich finde es halt interessanter und wenns schon PCGH-Notebooks usw. gibt, fehlt meines Erachtens nach genau hier noch eine wichtige Zusatzinfo.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (5. September 2010)

An sich eine schöne Ausgabe, aber:

"Der günstigste Spiele-PC der Welt"

Am Kiosk würde ich einem Magazin mit solchem Cover schnell keine Aufmerksamkeit mehr spendieren. Superlative wirken ganz schnell reißerisch und unseriös. Zumal ich z.B. in diesem Zusammenhang ganz schnell eine Kleinigkeit ändern kann (z.B. CPU mit 100 MHz weniger) und schon günstiger bin. Und der Begriff "Spiele-PC" ohenhin dehnbar ist (Radeon 5750 reicht auch zum Spielen; nee, 1920x1200 muss schon sein usw.).
Ironischerweise sitzen drei der Redakteure in den Retro-Videos (die mir übrigens sehr gut gefallen, ich mag so Rückblicke immer  ) zusammen und schütteln wegen der damaligen, vollmundigen Versprechungen den Kopf (wenn auch nicht buchstäblich), gleichzeitig sind diese auf den heutigen Covern aber ebenso präsent, in letzter Zeit vom Gefühl her sogar zunehmend. Ok, so ist Stoff für die zukünftigen Retro-Videos sicher, dennoch mein Ratschlag: Haltet euch bei den Superlativen und Versprechungen etwas zurück und tretet so seriös auf, wie ihr es doch eigentlich seid.

Ansonsten begrüße ich die Trennung von Einzel- und Mehrchiplösungen im Leistungsindex der Grafikkarten und war erfreut über den Gehäusetest. Auch wenn ich aktuell keinen Kauf in diese Richtung plane, betrachte ich die Entwicklung da ganz gerne für die Zukunft.

Anmerkung zu den Bildschirmtechniken auf Seite 105: Meint ihr mit dem "LED" Bildschirme, die tatsächlich das Bild per LEDs darstellen, oder sind die handelsüblichen LCDs mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung gemeint? Sowas wird (zumindest im Marketingbereich) ja nicht immer ganz klar.

Mein "LoL-Moment" beim Lesen: Seite 9 im Artikel "Energiespar-Special", als ich die Beschreibung der PCs im Diagramm unten rechts las:
"*WoW*-PC: Leerlauf/2D: 100 Watt, 3D 170 Watt; *Nutzung 18h täglich, davon 1 im Leerlauf-Modus*"
Na das bedient aber extrem das typische Klischee vom WoW-Süchti. 

Schönen Gruß,
der schwarze Quader


----------



## Holyman (5. September 2010)

*PCGH 10/2010  vLite Probleme*

Mich wundert, dass Ihr ohne jegliche Anmerkungen über Probleme ..... dieses Tool erwähnt und empfehlt

"bei 52000 Ergebnissen nach Problemen bei Google Suche"


es fehlt bei Installation eine DLL "EINE DLL" und es wird empfohlen eine WAIL von Microsoft ... zu laden, welche 1.3 GB hat wegen einer DLL

und beim versuch dies zu laden verringert sich die DL geschwindigleit von anfangs 2mb....auf 100kb...und ich hab abgebrochen bei 500 MB


also erst testen dann schreiben und eventuell auch lösungsmöglichkeiten bringen...eigentlich immer n gutes heftchen^^ aber diesmal heftig daneben gefahren


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Ich hab die Ausgabe ich Flugzeug gelesen und muss sagen, dass sie nicht schlecht ist. 

Doch einen Kritikpunkt muss ich dann doch anbringen. 
Ich wollte mir einen weiterführenden Artikel angucken (Bonuscode) und das ganze System ist meiner Meinung nach ein großer Witz. 
Ich tippe den Bonuscode ein und komme zum Forum, wo ein Thread vollgestopft ist mit Posts über die Ausgabe, doch das, was ich haben wollte, suchte ich vergebens.
Am Ende wars mir zu blöd und hab das per Google rausgesucht und gefunden.

Das Bonuscode System sollte dringend überarbeitet werden.
Beim Tippen des Codes sollte man sofort dort hinkommen, wo man hinwill und nicht in Verlegenheit kommen müssen, in dem Thread zu suchen (und nichts finden).

Bei anderen Zeitschriften funktioniert das Bonuscodesystem doch auch gut, wieso nicht bei euch?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. September 2010)

Normalerweise leitet dich der Bonuscode direkt zu einem einzelnen Posting im Bonuscode-Thread (nämlich zu dem, das zum Artikel gehört). Das war nicht der Fall? Welcher Code und welcher Artikel ist's denn? Bitte immer angeben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Ich hab den Bonuscode vom Spielebereich eingeben (müsste mal nachgucken, welcher das ist).
Wollte wissen, was man bei bei GTA 4 in der ini-Datei einstellen muss (war im Kasten links oben beschrieben, dass das im Bonus Code stehen wird, habs aber einfach nicht gefunden).


----------



## Tonii.LowBoB (9. September 2010)

Hi, hab mir heut die neue Ausgabe geholt, da ich seit kurzem mir nen LowBudget Gamerrechner zusammenbasteln will.

[1] Sind die verbauten Komponenten auch längerfristig gut? Oder wurde hier nur der finanzielle Aspekt beachtet?

[2] Kommen noch Übertaktungseinstellungen, wenn man sich statt dem Athlon X3 435 einen 440 bzw 445 holt? 

[3] Da ich den Rechner nur zum Surfen und CS:S zocken brauch, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir noch eine dementsprechende Graka empfehlen könnt.

[4] Und nun für das gesparte Geld noch Silentkomponenten empfehlt könnt.

Wie z.b Noiseblocker, HDD Entkoppler oder CPU Kühler


Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Mfg Tonii

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g-und-praxisprobleme/116868-400-gamer-pc.html


----------



## Torsley (9. September 2010)

wenn es tatsächlich nur surfen und css sein soll, dann haste mit dem 400€ rechner sicher schon zu viel power. ^^ oder mit anderen worten reicht dicke. längerfristig? wenn man mal erlich ist ist jeder pc nach 2-3 jahren alt mit so nem low budget rechner sinds dann halt nur nur 1-2 jahre maximal.


----------



## Tonii.LowBoB (11. September 2010)

Wunschliste vom 09.09.2010, 18:26 Uhr Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Würde mich echt freuen, wenn ihr noch die Übertaktungseinstellungen für 

einen Athlon II X3 445 postet.

Oder allgemein auf Fragen antwortet xD

PS hab ich grad gefunden! ..werden aber leider keine weiteren Daten vom Testsystem genannt!

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1353/11/


----------



## Tonii.LowBoB (11. September 2010)

Tonii.LowBoB schrieb:


> Wunschliste vom 09.09.2010, 18:26 Uhr Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Würde mich echt freuen, wenn ihr noch die Übertaktungseinstellungen für
> 
> ...



Edit

ahh doch AMD Athlon II X3 445 3.1GHz Triple Core Processor Review - The Test System - Legit Reviews

Würde mich trotzdem über eine Antwort vom PCGH Team freuen.


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2010)

Das Übertaktungspotenzial und so auch die damit verbundenen Einstellungen ist bei jeder HW-Komponente verschieden. Daher kann man nicht sagen "Mach das und das, stelle diese Werte ein und fertig". 
Geh nach den Tutorials im Heft oder hier im Forum vor und finde selbst heraus wo die Grenzen deiner Hardware liegen .


----------



## GasPanic (16. September 2010)

Sehr guter Kommentar von Marco Albert zu den geringen LCD-Auflösungen. Das ist auch der wesentliche Punkt, der mich vom Kauf eines großen LCDs abhält im Moment.

Wobei ich Full HD auf 20" jetzt nicht zu klein finde. Selbst mein 16" Laptop hat ja 1920x1080. Übersicht kann mir eigentlich nicht groß gut sein.


----------



## Lochnagar (17. September 2010)

@Redaktion
Spitze ist der Artikel über den 400€ PC. Schön wäre es, wenn dieser Bereich der Hardware häufiger beleuchtet werden könnte.
Für die Leute, die auf ihre € stark achten müssen.
Danke, weiter so!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2010)

So, nachdem ich jetzt durchbin, hab ich auch mal ein bißchen Kritik zu äußern:

"Energiespar-Special":
Ich hab schon mal drauf hingewiesen, aber da ihr wieder einen ganzen Absatz drauf verwendet und es in der Überschrift vollkommen falsch schreibt: Strom wird sehr wohl umgewandelt und somit verbraucht nur Energie als solche nicht. Man muss sich also nicht dafür entschuldigen, wenn man "Stromverbrauch" statt "Leistungsaufnahme" schreibt - umgekehrt mutet es ein bißchen merkwürdig an, wenn man es extra berücksichtig und trotzdem mit "Energie sparen" titelt. Denn (elektrische) Energie "sparen" würde bedeuten, sie z.B. in einem Akku einzulagern, um sie ein andernmal zu nutzen . Ebenfalls verkneifen sollte sich ein Hardwaremagazin ebenso Aussagen wie "die Ökosteuer tut ein übriges zu den Strompreisen"...

Kompaktkühlungen:
Hier fehlt es imho massiv an Lautstärkeangaben (auch etwas nicht-subjektives zur Pumpe) oder zumindest Temperaturmessungen bei einheitlicher Belüftung. Auch wenn Tests extern durchgefürt werden, sollten 1-2 abschließende Messungen im Testlabor drin sein. Irritierend finde ich die Graphen U/min vs. Lüftergeschwindigkeit [%]: Wenn jemand eine Angabe wie "Lüfter läuft mit 50% Geschwindigkeit" macht, dann heißt das für mich, dass der Lüfter mit 50% seiner maximal Drehzahl läuft. Sind eure "xx% Lüftergeschwindigkeit"-Angaben allgemein Spannungswerte? Falls ja wäre es informativer, wenn ihr in Zukunft einfach direkt z.B. "@6V schreibt". (In Bezug auf den Test erschwert das den Vergleich zusätzlich: Interessant ist Kühlleistung pro Lautstärke. Angegeben ist Kühlstärke bei einem "%" Wert, der bei verschiedenen Produkten eine unterschiedliche Drehzahl wiederspiegelt, wobei die Produkte vermutlich auch noch eine unterschiedliche Lautstärkeentwicklung bei dieser Drehzahl haben - was sagt das noch aus?)

"Günstige CPUs":
Auch wenn es sonst nicht eurer Praxis entspricht, aber bei So775 hätte man imho eher auf Gebrauchtware eingehen sollen. Ein 2,5 GHz Quadcore dürfte nur für Besitzer sehr kleiner C2D eine lohnende Verbesserung sein und die größeren Modelle sind nur noch da zu kaufen, wo sie aufgrund hoher Preise niemand haben wollte&will - die einzig rationale Lösung sind imho eBay&Co.

TDP-Artikel:
Hier wird die sache mit dem "Energieverbrauch" zwar etwas besser erklärt, aber s.o.. Außerdem wird in Bild und Text der P4 als unkühlbarer dauerthrottler beschrieben, dabei war der Pentium D wesentlich stärker betroffen. Der abgebildete Northwood z.B. war nicht schlechter zu kühlen, als die High-End AthlonXPs der gleichen Zeit und selbst Prescott brachte ein Jahr später noch seine Leistung, wenn auch mit extremer Lautstärke.
(sonst aber ein sehr schöner Artikel, den sich hoffentlich einige User hier merken können...)

Gehäuse:
Ein paar mehr Informationen zur Stabilität würde ich mir wünschen. In der Tabelle erreichen alle Gehäuse gut bis sehr gut, dabei haben sich z.T. sogar schon Redakteure über klappernde Seitenwände und ähnliches aufgeregt. Imho ist das einer wichtigsten Aspekte bei einem Gehäusetest, denn Platz und Aufbau kann man anhand von Fotos ganz gut selbst beurteilen und die Temperatur- und Lautstärkemessungen sind aufgrund der Verwendung vorinstallierter Lüfter sowie nur eingeschränkt interpretierbar. Schön ist, dass der Unterschied zwischen Mainboardträger und -schlitten beachtet wird, aber auch hier fehlt eine Angabe in der Tabelle. (Auch Shops schweigen sich leider oft darüber aus)

Mainboard-Artikel: Hat mir gefallen (auch wenn man etwas mehr zu Mainboards und nicht nur zu Plattformen hätte sagen können), aber hattet ihr echt kein älteres Board für den "Vergleich" griffbereit? Abgesehen von einigen Designfragen (aktive/passive Kühlung, Ausführung der Stecker) unterscheiden sich So754-PCI-E Platinen in Aufbau und Design kaum von den aktuellsten AMD-Konzepten, nur das Single-Channel-Interface ist veraltet. Das war es aber schon, als der Sockel erschien.

Peripherie-Kommentar: Ich lasse meine Meinung ungern als "Schwachsinn" bezeichnen, nur weil ich gern ein bißchen Platz auf dem Schreibtisch und die Nase nicht in Kontakt mit dem Monitor habe...
Ich hoffe, dass Pixeldichten in Zukunft kein Kriterium bei der Testauswahl oder -bewertung sind.

"Das optimale LCD": Hier wiederholt sich natürlich die Aussage aus dem Kommentar - arbeitet ihr echt mit 50cm Abstand vor einem 27"er? Da müsste ich schon den Abstand zur Tastatur verkürzen, um das Display überhaupt so nah aufstellen zu können. So oder so: Wenn man von arbeiten spricht, sollte man vielleicht erwähnen, dass die vertikale Auflösung von Full-HD einfach zu klein ist, um eine fein bedruckte DinA4 Seite gut lesbar darzustellen.
Bei der Hintergrundbeleuchtung fehlt die wichtige Unterscheidung zwischen RGB und White-LED, das hat z.B. auch Auswirkungen auf den extra erwähnten Stromverbrauch, der bei den ersten Displays mit Direct-Type RGB-Einsatz eher höher denn niedriger war. Auch im Schlussabsatz zu den Farben könnte man den Unterschied kurz ansprechen.
Frage zu den Schlieren-Bildern: Sind das wirklich Fotos und wenn ja, was für komische Bewegungen sind da abgelaufen? Für mich sieht das ganze eher nachbearbeitet aus.

"Neue Monitortechniken": "Active Matrix" in AMOLED steht genauso für die Addressierungstechnologie wie "Active Matrix" bei nicht-passiven LCDs und hat rein gar nichts mit Touchfunktionalität zu tun. Das neue LCDs den Schwarzwert von OLED liefern können, wage ich zu bezweifeln und den Namen des LCD-Monitors, der Reaktionszeiten im 0,x ms Bereich mit hoher Farbtreue und -brillianz verbindet, hättet ihr ruhig mit angeben können... . Zum Potential aber auch zur fehlenden Weiterentwicklung von FED und SED hätte man imho eher was schreiben sollen, als zu Stromgewinnungstechniken.
Das "LED" in der Tabelle bedeutet, dass ihr diese Falschbezeichnung in Zukunft verfestigen wollt, hoffe ich mal nicht. Auch hier wird wieder "Touchscreen" auf eine Ebene mit Darstellungstechniken gestellt, dabei ist es eine Sammlung verschiedener Eingabetechniken.


----------



## Kaktus (21. September 2010)

@PCGH_Thilo
Ich antworte mal hier, da wie erkannt, im anderen Thread Offtopic. 

Zwei Punkte die vielleicht etwas derb verstanden wurden. Die höheren Preise stören mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich. Ob ich 4, 5 oder 6€ zahle, ist mir relativ gleich, sofern eben der Inhalt stimmt. Dazu hatte ich mich ja geäußert. Weniger Masse, mehr Klasse. 

Gut, C`t kann man schwer mit PCGH vergleichen, das ist richtig. Es ist trotzdem erstaunlich wie viele Leser ihr verloren habt. Ich persönlich sehe den Grund eben das viele Tests recht oberflächlich gehandhabt werden. 
Ich nehme mal direkt als Beispiel den Gehäuse Test. Seien wir mal ehrlich, welche Informationen, außer Lautstärke und Temperaturen, bietet mir der Vergleich die ich nicht auch in der Produktbeschreibung finde? Das mal als Aufhänger.

Was ich auch sehr schade finde sind die Kurztests. Das passt meiner Meinung nach eher auf die Homepage von euch und weniger in die Print. Den Platz könnte man für ausführlichere Tests verwenden. 

Was mir an eurem Lüftertest nicht gefällt ist das Bewertungssystem. Wie kann man einem Lüfter ankreiden das er eine schlechte Leistung hat wenn er nur für niedrige Drehzahlen unterhalb von 1000 1/min ausgelegt ist? Und Leistungsstarken Lüftern wird angekreidet das sie laut sind. Das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht. Entweder ich kaufe einen leisen Lüfter der eben wenig fördert, oder einen Leistungsstarken der laut ist. Hohe Drehzahlen resultieren immer in geräuschvollen Arbeiten.
Idealer und Sinvoller fände ich wenn man die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke bei einer festen Drehzahl bestimmt. Ansonsten sind direkte Vergleiche unmöglich. Anstatt die Kühlleistung zu testen wäre die Alternative die Förderleistung zu messen, was am Ende auf das Selbe heraus kommen würde, aber sicherlich einfacher und schneller zu messen wäre.


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2010)

Das Lüfterbeispiel hinkt ein wenig, das musst du einsehen . Wenn die Lüfter alle in einer Testtabelle/Marktübersicht aufgestellt sind dann können schlecht verschiedene Testkriterien und/oder -methoden genutzt werden. So ist kein Vergleich mehr möglich und der Testablauf würde auch unnötig kompliziert werden.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. September 2010)

Ich finde er hat recht, was mich immer besonders Fuchst, sind die beschiße**n Silent Wings von BQ. Die Teile haben eigentlich null Durchsatz pro Umdrehung was darauf deuten lässt das sie schlecht Desihnt worden sind. Bsp. Die SL haben 1500 (!) Umdrehungen und fördern nur 90 m³/h die Slip Stream von Scythe haben 1600 Umdrehungen und fördern 160 m³/h. Ich weiß die Be Quiet sind leise, aber man sollte doch auch die Effizienz Umdrehungen/Fördermenge berücksichtigen.


----------



## IMEAN (23. September 2010)

Kritik zu den GTX 460 Tests: 
Speziell: zur End-Gesamtnote.

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht nach welchem System die Noten vergeben wurden, warum wurde bitte schön die N465 besser als die Gigabyte 460 bewertet, wenn die 465 in allen fps Benchmarks *verliert*, *mehr Strom* „verbraucht“, unter Last *lauter* ist und dazu 300 Euro statt 190 Euro kostet!?!? Sprich kostet 100 Euro mehr ist dafür schlechter aber die Note ist trotzdem besser?? 
Also im Ernst was soll das denn sein?!

Oder liegt es an dem Punkt "Zubehör Mangel" bei der Gigabyte?
Ja dann verstehe ich das, schließlich schlägt der Punkt Zubehör ja mit 50% in der Wertung ein. - Was hat denn gefehlt? Der Vram???

[Dazu gilt das im allgemeinen für alle 460er versus 465er]
Ich bitte um Aufklärung und darum meinen Ton zu entschuldigen, aber ich verstehe nicht wie Menschen die auch noch dafür bezahlt werden so etwas abliefern können.


----------



## Kaktus (23. September 2010)

@nfsgame
Was heißt hier verkompliziert? Alle Lüfter mal bei der selben Drehzahl zu testen sollte nicht zu kompliziert sein, zumal das hier keine Hobby Seite ist. Und was bitte wäre an den Testkriterien anders? 
Es ist ein wenig zu einfach alles unter den völlig selben Kriterien zu sehen. Das ist Schwachsinn. Dü würdest ja auch bei einem Mini-ITX Gehäuse das für die Verhältnisse eines Mini-ITX Gehäuses viel Platz bietet, ja auch auch nicht sagen... Hey, das Ding bekommt ein Minus weil es trotz allem viel kleiner ist als ein Big Tower. 
Wenn ein Lüfter eben für extrem leisen Betrieb mit eben nur 800 1/min daher kommt, dann hat er auch eine ganz andere Zielgruppe als ein Power-Lüfter der mit 2000 1/min daher kommt. Wie willst du die beiden vergleichen? Selbe Hardware, völlig unterschiedliche Zielgruppen. Also sollte man für die jeweilige Zielgruppe Werten und nicht pauschal.... Joar.. ist käse und schwach.... Minus. 

Generell wäre ich eher dafür das man Abstand von einem direkten Wertungssystem nimmt. Das ist in vielen Fällen völlig für die Katz.Das sagt, genue betrachtet, nicht wirklich etwas aus. Bei Grafikkarten sagst du ja auch niemanden.. Hey.. du willst einen Office PC... ach, nimm die GTX 460, die hat Top Noten bekommen. Mainboard... was ich einen Hals bekommen habe als hier jeder das damals knapp 80€ teure 770er Gigabyte empfohlen hat weil es so gut abgeschnitten hat. Wer nur ein bisschen im Internet surft, eine Platte verbaut und ansonsten keinerlei Ansprüche hat dem wurde immer dieses Board empfohlen, völlig Oversized. Aber in der PCGH hat es eben mit Top Noten abgeschnitten. Bisschen simpel sich nur nach Noten zu richten. Denn viele machen sich nicht mehr die Mühe auch mal einen Schritt weiter zu denken. 

Am Ende kann man wohl kaum auf ein Wertungssystem verzichten, geb ich zu, aber man sollte es ein wenig differenzierter aufbauen. Zumindest ein wenig nach Anforderungen gliedern, Textlich ein wenig mehr darauf eingehen und öfters mal betonen das man nicht alleine nach dem Wertungssystem gehen soll. Fand ich gut das Wilke beim letzten Kühlertest das in seinem grauen Balken klar erwähnt hat.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. September 2010)

IMEAN schrieb:


> Kritik zu den GTX 460 Tests:
> Speziell: zur End-Gesamtnote.
> 
> Ich verstehe wirklich nicht nach welchem System die Noten vergeben wurden, warum wurde bitte schön die N465 besser als die Gigabyte 460 bewertet, wenn die 465 in allen fps Benchmarks *verliert*, *mehr Strom* „verbraucht“, unter Last *lauter* ist und dazu 300 Euro statt 190 Euro kostet!?!? Sprich kostet 100 Euro mehr ist dafür schlechter aber die Note ist trotzdem besser??
> ...



Ich habe den Artikel zwar nicht geschrieben, aber einige Punkte kann ich dir vielleicht erklären:



2,38 zu 2,38 ist gleich bewertet, nicht besser.
„Generell” zu 460 vs. 465: Wie du an der Testtabelle siehst, gibt es  durchaus auch GTX-460-Modelle, die vor (dieser, der IIRC bisher besten)  GTX 465 liegen.
Ausstattung und Eigenschaften fliessen zu je 20%, Leistung zu 60% in die Gesamtnote ein (steht auch in der Tabelle und woanders im Heft).
Die in der Tabelle abgedruckten Fps-Werte sind lediglich ein kleiner Auszug aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours - auch das steht da erklärt.
„Unter Last lauter”: Unter Last ist maximal Furmark, da steht es 0,4 zu 2,0 Sone FÜR die GTX465. Die 100-%-Angabe ist rein informativ, da sie nicht einmal im Furmark erreicht wird und zeigt durch die Differenz zum Furmark lediglich, wieviel „Luft” nach oben die Kühllösung noch hat.
An den letzten Punkten werden wir definitiv demnächst etwas ändern, da das schon öfter zu Mißverständnissen geführt hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. September 2010)

*@ Wa1lock*

Huch, ich kenne kaum was besseres als die Silent Wings. Die fördern für ihre Drehzahl viel, bitte nicht einfach nur auf die Herstellerangaben schauen.


----------



## Kaktus (23. September 2010)

Außer NB Multiframe wüsste ich aus dem Stegreif auch nichts besseres als die be quiet. Dafür sind die NB dann aber auch Qualitativ von einer anderen Welt gegenüber den be quiet. 

Allerdings würde mich trotzdem mal ein Vergleich bei gleicher Drehzahl aller Lüfter interessieren und seis bei 800 1/min. Bieten ja fast alle an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Allerdings würde mich trotzdem mal ein Vergleich bei gleicher Drehzahl aller Lüfter interessieren und seis bei 800 1/min. Bieten ja fast alle an.



Was nützt einem ein Vergleich bei gleicher Drehzahl, wenn die Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl unterschiedlich laut sind?

(Tests bei gleicher Kühlleistung oder gleicher Lautstärke sind laut Red aber leider zu aufwendig  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Ich benutze nur 800rpm (500rpm im Deckel) Lüfter und die sind sehr leise, schaufeln genug Luft durchs Gehäuse (das MB ist sehr kühl) und lassen die Hardware nicht zu heiß werden.
Wozu braucht man 1500rpm Lüfter oder stärker?
Um sie dann mit einer Lüftersteuerung runter regeln zu können?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2010)

Jup. Ich habe in meinem Hauptsystem z.B. ausschließlich 1500rpm Päpste verbaut, die auf die jeweils benötigte Stärke geregelt werden. Anderen empfehle ich zwar eher 1200rpm S-Flex oder BSpro - aber das Prinzip bleibt das gleiche.

Die meisten 800 und erst recht 500rpm Lüfter sind in meinen Augen dagegen reine Verarsche, d.h. es sind 1200/1500rpm Modelle mit Vorwiederstand. Genau die gleichen Eigenschaften wie die großen Brüder, meist der gleiche Preis - aber wenn man für heiße Sommer oder OC-Versuche doch mal Leistung benötigt, kann man sie nicht aufdrehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Um sie dann mit einer Lüftersteuerung runter regeln zu können?


Japp. Nutze 1500er Silent Wings @ 5V [= 600 U/min.] Wenn ich mal (wieder) Bock auf 4,40 GHz habe, drehe ich einfach hoch. Du mit deinen 800ern hast da keine Reserven, ich schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Japp. Nutze 1500er Silent Wings @ 5V [= 600 U/min.] Wenn ich mal (wieder) Bock auf 4,40 GHz habe, drehe ich einfach hoch. Du mit deinen 800ern hast da keine Reserven, ich schon.


 
Ich brauche auch keine Reserve, da mir meine 3,2GHz locker für alles reichen. 
Und wenn ich mal mehr will, dann lasse ich einfach den 1200mm Lüfter ins offnee Case blasen.


----------



## IMEAN (23. September 2010)

> 2,38 zu 2,38 ist gleich bewertet, nicht besser.


Okay sie wurden gleich bewertet.



> „Generell” zu 460 vs. 465: Wie du an der Testtabelle siehst, gibt es durchaus auch GTX-460-Modelle, die vor (dieser, der IIRC bisher besten) GTX 465 liegen.


erm? ja genau das sage ich ja 460 is besser als die 465, aber einigen wir uns auf gleich gut.



> „Unter Last lauter”: Unter Last ist maximal Furmark, da steht es 0,4 zu 2,0 Sone FÜR die GTX465. Die 100-%-Angabe ist rein informativ, da sie nicht einmal im Furmark erreicht wird und zeigt durch die Differenz zum Furmark lediglich, wieviel „Luft” nach oben die Kühllösung noch hat.


Das stimmt, ich Ochse hatte gedacht, bei 100% Auslastung der GPU, bezieht sich aber auf den Lüfter 
be 100% denkt man, die GPU wird auf 100% ausgelastet.
Sry ich lag falsch 
Trotzdem auch ohne die Werte speziell von euch nochmal auszugraben geben sich die 465 und die 460 nicht viel in der Lautstärke


->Somit bleiben meine Punkte bestehen, ihr bewertet eine 465 die von mir aus GENAUSO gut in den Benchs abschneidet, GENAUSO Laut/leise ist und MEHR Strom "verbraucht" ABER 100€ MEHR kostet 
GENAUSO GUT wie eine 460.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. September 2010)

Der Preis geht bei uns niemals in die nominelle Note ein. Wir schreiben nur oben in die Testtabelle, wie gut das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist. Ein Produkt wird ja in seiner Funktion nicht besser, nur weil es 10 €uro kostet oder schlechter, weil man draufzahlt. Zumal die Preise bei Grafikkarten so stark schwanken, dass die Note bei Erscheinen des Hefts dann schon nicht mehr stimmen könnte ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. September 2010)

IMEAN schrieb:


> erm? ja genau das sage ich ja 460 is besser als die 465, aber einigen wir uns auf gleich gut.


Du sprichst wiederholt von „die 460er” und „die 465er” - hier geht es aber um zwei sehr spezielle Produkte, nämlich eine mit Standard-Taktraten, aber einem aufwändigen Kühler ausgestattete 465 und eine übertaktete 460. Diese beiden Karten haben ihre jeweils individuellen Stärken und Schwächen, die sich zufällig aber in Summe innerhalb unseres Wertungssystems genau aufwiegen. Das passiert i.d.R. ziemlich selten.



IMEAN schrieb:


> Trotzdem auch ohne die Werte speziell von euch nochmal auszugraben geben sich die 465 und die 460 nicht viel in der Lautstärke


Doch! Und ich würde darauf nicht so herumreiten, aber du möchstest ja die Gründe verstehen. Sone ist eine lineare Lautheitsangabe. 2 Sone werden als doppelt so laut empfunden wie 1 Sone. Entsprechend sind die leisen 0,4 Sone dieser 465 schon ein gravierender Unterschied zu den deutlich hörbaren 2,0 Sone dieser 460er. Innerhalb unseres aktuellen Wertungssystems hebt das, wie du an der Eigenschaftsnote siehst, zusammen mit anderen Faktoren die geringere Leistungsaufnahme beinahe auf.



IMEAN schrieb:


> … und MEHR Strom "verbraucht" ABER 100€ MEHR kostet GENAUSO GUT wie eine 460.


Das mit den Preisen hat Raffael bereits erklärt. Es ist schlicht Unsinn, den Preis in die Bewertung einfließen zu lassen, da er sich einerseits ständig ändert (auch mal deutlich) und andererseits nichts daran ändert, wie „gut” ein Produkt ist.

Mal ein Extrembeispiel: Grafikkarte X bringt in den gestesten Spielen durchschnittlich 30 Fps, damit lässt sich also ordentlich zocken. Sie kostet 300 Euro. Grafikkarte Y bringt nur 10 Fps (zwar Geschmackssache, ich würde damit aber nicht mehr spielen wollen), kostet aber nur 100 Euro.

Natürlich lässt sich darüber diskutieren, ob es nicht auch mit niedrigeren Details zum zocken reichen würde, aber damit hätte die 300 Euro Karte dann auch mehr Fps. Das geht dann solange, bis wir bei 320 x 240 Pixel in Lego-Quake-Optik sind, wo dann nur noch die CPU entscheidet. 

Von daher wird sich an unserer Bewertungsweise in dieser Hinsicht wohl nichts ändern.

--
So, ich habe nun soweit es mir möglich war, alles erklärt. Daher verabschiede ich mich aus dieser Diskussion zurück in den eigentlich gerade stattfindenden Urlaub.


----------



## IMEAN (25. September 2010)

Wenn ihr den Preis nicht miteinbezieht, dann halte ich das für sehr sinnvoll, leider, das tut mir leid, habe ich das nicht gemerkt. Den Preis nicht miteinzubeziehen ist natürlich besser.

Okay, da die 465 mehr Strom frisst, dafür leiser ist und ungefähr gleich in der Leisung, kriegen beide, bei ignorieren des Preises, die gleiche Note. 
Dann ist ja alles fein 

Dankeschön.


----------



## Kaktus (27. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was nützt einem ein Vergleich bei gleicher Drehzahl, wenn die Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl unterschiedlich laut sind?
> 
> (Tests bei gleicher Kühlleistung oder gleicher Lautstärke sind laut Red aber leider zu aufwendig  )



Einmal sehe ich welcher Lüfter bei einer bestimmten Drehzhal am meisten schaufelt und ich sehe grob welcher Lüfter am meisten schaufelt bei geringster Lautstärke. Sprich, ich sehe .... aha... Lüfter Z schaufelt 40m³ bei 0,3 Sone und 800 1/min, Lüfter X schaufelt aber nur 36m³ bei 0,4 Sone. 

Und zu aufwendig? Klar ist es aufwendig, da muss man eben richtig testen anstatt wieder 20 Dinger durch einen schnelltest mit kaum relevanten Info zu jagen. Sondern da nimmt man eben nur 10 und testet dafür intensiver.  Mehr Klasse statt Masse. Es geht alles, man muss es nur wollen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Peripherie-Kommentar: Ich lasse meine Meinung ungern als "Schwachsinn" bezeichnen, nur weil ich gern ein bißchen Platz auf dem Schreibtisch und die Nase nicht in Kontakt mit dem Monitor habe...
> Ich hoffe, dass Pixeldichten in Zukunft kein Kriterium bei der Testauswahl oder -bewertung sind.



Die Entwicklung muss ja weitergehen und Full-HD hat meiner Meinung (!) nach nichts im PC-Bereich zu suchen, da spielen eben Marketing und vielleicht sogar Konsolen-Portierungen von Spielen eine Rolle. Pixeldichte wird nicht bewertet. Achja,was meinst du mit "Schwachsinn"?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Das optimale LCD": Hier wiederholt sich natürlich die Aussage aus dem Kommentar - arbeitet ihr echt mit 50cm Abstand vor einem 27"er? Da müsste ich schon den Abstand zur Tastatur verkürzen, um das Display überhaupt so nah aufstellen zu können. So oder so: Wenn man von arbeiten spricht, sollte man vielleicht erwähnen, dass die vertikale Auflösung von Full-HD einfach zu klein ist, um eine fein bedruckte DinA4 Seite gut lesbar darzustellen. Bei der Hintergrundbeleuchtung fehlt die wichtige Unterscheidung zwischen RGB und White-LED, das hat z.B. auch Auswirkungen auf den extra erwähnten Stromverbrauch, der bei den ersten Displays mit Direct-Type RGB-Einsatz eher höher denn niedriger war. Auch im Schlussabsatz zu den Farben könnte man den Unterschied kurz ansprechen.



Welche Auflösung bzw. Pixeldichte einem wichtig ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. RGB-LEDs hatte ich bisher in keinem Testgerät und es wird sicher nicht in den TN-Preisklassen zu finden sein. Daher habe ich es auch nicht erwähnt. Das Thema hatten wir zudem bereits in Ausgabe 03/2010 im Artikel Wissen LED (PDF auf der DVD der Ausgabe 10/2010). 

Grundsätzlich hast du aber Recht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Neue Monitortechniken": "Active Matrix" in AMOLED steht genauso für die Addressierungstechnologie wie "Active Matrix" bei nicht-passiven LCDs und hat rein gar nichts mit Touchfunktionalität zu tun. Das neue LCDs den Schwarzwert von OLED liefern können, wage ich zu bezweifeln und den Namen des LCD-Monitors, der Reaktionszeiten im 0,x ms Bereich mit hoher Farbtreue und -brillianz verbindet, hättet ihr ruhig mit angeben können... . Zum Potential aber auch zur fehlenden Weiterentwicklung von FED und SED hätte man imho eher was schreiben sollen, als zu Stromgewinnungstechniken.
> Das "LED" in der Tabelle bedeutet, dass ihr diese Falschbezeichnung in Zukunft verfestigen wollt, hoffe ich mal nicht. Auch hier wird wieder "Touchscreen" auf eine Ebene mit Darstellungstechniken gestellt, dabei ist es eine Sammlung verschiedener Eingabetechniken.



Da gebe ich dir Recht, das Thema war viel zu klein für so viele Techniken. Ein größerer Wissensartikel ist dafür notwendig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2010)

"Schwachsinn":


			
				Marco schrieb:
			
		

> ...20 oder 27 Zoll mit Full HD halte ich für kompletten Schwachsinn, da auf Letztgenanntem die Schrift zu klein ist bzw. Sie die Pixel schon erkennen können.


 Rechtschreibfehler = original

Hier werden 27" Zoll Monitore mit Full-HD (was ich übrigens auch nicht mag - 1920x1200 FTW!) als Schwachsinnig bezeichnet, weil "die Schrift zu klein ist"  vermutlich weil man "die Pixel schon erkennen kann" - also weil die Pixeldichte als zu niedrig empfunden wird. Das ist aber ganz klar eine Frage, die sich ohne Berücksichtigung des Sitzabstandes nicht bewerten lässt, denn letztlich geht es nicht um Pixel pro Zoll, sondern um Pixel pro ° Sichtfeld - und was man dann da als "das Geld wert" empfindet, ist noch einmal subjektiv.
Z.B. ich  sehe auf meinem 20" (Pixeldichte ähnlich einem 24" Full-HD) kaum einen Unterschied zwischen 1xAA und 16xAA, weil die Pixel für die von mir gewünschte (und noch aus CRT-Zeiten vorhandene) Schreibtischgröße einfach viel zu klein sind. Ein 26" 1920x1200 wäre dagegen genau das richtige. (dummerweise aber selten und in der von mir -S-IPS-verwöhnt- Qualität unbezahlbar bzw. 100% spieletauglich gar nicht zu haben)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (dummerweise aber selten und in der von mir -S-IPS-verwöhnt- Qualität unbezahlbar bzw. 100% spieletauglich gar nicht zu haben)


 
Das ist auch der Grund, wieso ich mir damals den 24 Zoll in 1920x1200 gekauft habe und nicht ein 26 Zoll Modell mit der gleichen Auflösung, obwohl ich die Auflösung für 26 Zoll schöner finde.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. September 2010)

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Schwachsinn ist Marcos persönliche subjektive Meinung. Ich schließe mich dem an.


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2010)

Wenn jeder eine solche Stellungnahme direkt persöhnlich nimmt kann man sich das als Redateur direkt sparen. Es ist halt Marcos Meinung, du hast deine - ist doch okay .

Es liegt übrigens auch immer mit am Sitzabstand. Ein 32"-LCD-TV lässt bei geeignetem Sitzabstand (~1,8-2m) keine Pixel erkennen, trotz 1366x720.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Schwachsinn":
> Rechtschreibfehler = original
> 
> Hier werden 27" Zoll Monitore mit Full-HD (was ich übrigens auch nicht mag - 1920x1200 FTW!) als Schwachsinnig bezeichnet, weil "die Schrift zu klein ist"  vermutlich weil man "die Pixel schon erkennen kann" - also weil die Pixeldichte als zu niedrig empfunden wird. Das ist aber ganz klar eine Frage, die sich ohne Berücksichtigung des Sitzabstandes nicht bewerten lässt, denn letztlich geht es nicht um Pixel pro Zoll, sondern um Pixel pro ° Sichtfeld - und was man dann da als "das Geld wert" empfindet, ist noch einmal subjektiv.
> Z.B. ich  sehe auf meinem 20" (Pixeldichte ähnlich einem 24" Full-HD) kaum einen Unterschied zwischen 1xAA und 16xAA, weil die Pixel für die von mir gewünschte (und noch aus CRT-Zeiten vorhandene) Schreibtischgröße einfach viel zu klein sind. Ein 26" 1920x1200 wäre dagegen genau das richtige. (dummerweise aber selten und in der von mir -S-IPS-verwöhnt- Qualität unbezahlbar bzw. 100% spieletauglich gar nicht zu haben)



Unsere Meinungen gehen doch gar nicht so weit auseinander ... der Kommentar sollte ja auch Reaktionen hervorrufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2010)

Erfolg gehabt 

An der Stelle wiederhole ich nochmal die Frage, die in meinem Feedbacksteckte:



> Auch wenn Tests extern durchgefürt werden, sollten 1-2 abschließende Messungen im Testlabor drin sein. Irritierend finde ich die Graphen U/min vs. Lüftergeschwindigkeit [%]: Wenn jemand eine Angabe wie "Lüfter läuft mit 50% Geschwindigkeit" macht, dann heißt das für mich, dass der Lüfter mit 50% seiner maximal Drehzahl läuft. *Sind eure "xx% Lüftergeschwindigkeit"-Angaben allgemein Spannungswerte?* Falls ja wäre es informativer, wenn ihr in Zukunft einfach direkt z.B. "@6V schreibt".


----------



## beercarrier (5. Oktober 2010)

tja  was soll ich sagen außer danke. die tests waren wieder interessant. da beste war aber der artikel über den 400€ spiele pc. mit ein paar einsparungen tower & gehäuse, sowie den 4gb ocz ddr3 1333 low voltage cl9 ram-kit für 67€ hat es bei mir sogar für eine gigabyte geforce 460 gtx oc gereicht, dabei wurde die 400€ grenze nur um 2€ überschritten.
die empfohlene samsung hdd hatte ich als externe hdd, sie wird jetzt intern verwendet und der alte ide dvd-brenner ist auch mit drin. hätte da mal eine frage, die cpu wird als x4 oder x3 ab 3,2ghz unter prime 95 68°c heiß, und im leerlauf sind es dann 50°c, bei den von euch getesten 3,4ghz hattet ihr da ähnliche temperaturen? die von euch verwendete cpu u 1,475v ist eigentlich extrem hoch, welchen budget kühler sollte ich mir denn holen und ist es wahrscheinlich, dass ich die spannung mit diesen dann auch senken kann? 
der fermi test war absolut super. ati mag ja im moment eine sehr gute wahl sein, aber einige features bekommt man eben nur bei nvidia, z.b. 3d vision oder physx
die revues durch die pc geschichte finde ich auch immer super, aber kann das sein das sich die gelegentlich in einzelheiten wiederholen.
aber alles in allem einfach geil, kein vergleich zum marktführer der irgendwie wie rechner gemälde heißt, und bei dem ich mich (mein bruder hat den im abo) immer frage ob dort nun fiktion oder reale stilleben gezeichnet werden.
p.s. ein budget teil in der pcgh würde mir als bos-schüler sehr viel freude bereiten.
mfg beercarrier


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Oktober 2010)

@ruyven: Das mit den %-Angaben sehe ich ein, was die Verständlichkeit angeht. Ich und Andre sind davon ausgegangen, dass niemand auf die Idee kommt, von einem Prozent-Wert auf eine Spannung zu schließen, wo doch Prozentangaben üblich für PWM-Werte sind und die andere Achse die resultierende Umdrehungszahl preisgibt (also nicht die Drehzahl gemeint sein kann, denn das wäre ja stets absolut linear). Da lagen wir allerdings falsch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

Häh?
Also sind eure regulären "%" Angaben jetzt eine Aussage über die Drehzahl des Lüfters oder über seine Stromversorgung?

Und was hat das ganze mit PWM zu tun?
Erstmal verwendet ihr dieses Maß auch für Lüfter ohne PWM-Integration, die ihr zumindest in einigen Tests  mit einem analog steuerenden Aquaero ansteuert. Zum anderen bin ich auch von PWM eine Angabe der effektiven Spannung gewohnt. Es macht für einen laufenden Lüfter schließlich auch keinen Unterschied, ob permanent 6V oder in schnellem Wechsel (und gleichlangen Intervallen) 0V und 12V anliegen (von möglichen Kompatibilitätsproblemen bei 3pin PWM mal abgesehen). Beugt aber Verwechslungen "% Lüfterdrehzahl" vor.


----------

